# My New Puppy........ NAMES?!



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Got a very cute lil cocker spaniel coming tomoz!

I wanna try and call him something unique or different!
Any ideas? It can't sound like my other dogs name "tuffley" or begin with "T" lol

Thanks in advance if anyone can think of any!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel...


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Earnest F Leghumpington-Smythe III


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How about Gomez


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Stanley

Mita

Marcus

Brodie

Skye

Murray

Shadow

Bonita


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Take ure pic 

My partners a dog walker and she knows lots of dog names


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Defa dog


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Call him Askit. Then when people come up to you and go that's a cute puppy what's his name you can say Askit. See if they fall for it?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Monty


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Jarvis


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Teddy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jarvis (Cocker) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Edit - Damn, beaten to it!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Jarvis (Cocker) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Edit - Damn, beaten to it!


Quality 8) +1


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

This post really needs a set of vote buttons 

Come on Hollie what sid you go for?


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Bugsy

or

Harvey


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Try K-9, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I think that we need to see piccies first to stimulate our minds 

SJ

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

What about Audi?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

This is him collecting him tomorrow.


Ive been called sad cause I wanna call him Quattro! N obvs working for Audi and having an Audi they think it's sad and not a dogs name!!

Liking the suggestions though! Still haven't made my mind up yet!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

holliett said:


> This is him collecting him tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Ive been called sad cause I wanna call him Quattro! N obvs working for Audi and having an Audi they think it's sad and not a dogs name!!
> ...


well he does come with 4WD  so do it, quattro is pretty cool imo


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awwww he looks lovely and cute [smiley=sweetheart.gif] I quite like the name quattro for him or how about Prince? 8)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't call him prince cause my nans dogs prince n I'll be walkin him with hers so would be confusing lol! 

I like the names Quattro and diego! Just abbreviating them will be hard lol


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

If your gonna think about calling it quattro.. may aswell consider.....

Vorsprung dog Technik :lol: :roll:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Once it starts crapping on your carpet. all the above names will be replaced with

lil fker
oiiiiiiiii
whathaveyoudone
getinyourbed

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

holliett said:


> Can't call him prince cause my nans dogs prince n I'll be walkin him with hers so would be confusing lol!
> 
> I like the names Quattro and diego! Just abbreviating them will be hard lol


I know a dog called dargo! Brilliant dogs name


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Devil said:


> Once it starts crapping on your carpet. all the above names will be replaced with
> 
> lil fker
> oiiiiiiiii
> ...


Yeah u bet! All of the above are my other dog names!
he's such a lil fooker atm!



Devil said:


> If your gonna think about calling it quattro.. may aswell consider.....
> 
> Vorsprung dog Technik :lol: :roll:


Hahahah lmfao that made me chuckle!!! Says that on my uniform haha


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The puppy looks DDG, Quattro is a great name, thats what we called our rescue Birman cat (four paw drive).


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

He looks like a little Norman to me.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

He looks like a Bruce to me, but Quattro works :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

droopy..........as they all look sad


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

rexxy


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

holliett said:


> Can't call him prince cause my nans dogs prince n I'll be walkin him with hers so would be confusing lol!
> 
> I like the names Quattro and diego! Just abbreviating them will be hard lol


 :lol: If you abbreviate Diego you would just end up shouting Die to your new puppy all the time!

I am pretty sure that would be frowned upon by a lot of people especially the RSPCA! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

holliett said:


> Can't call him prince cause my nans dogs prince n I'll be walkin him with hers so would be confusing lol!
> 
> I like the names Quattro and diego! Just abbreviating them will be hard lol


Call him King then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeJohn said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Can't call him prince cause my nans dogs prince n I'll be walkin him with hers so would be confusing lol!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think you have nailed it with Quattro, he could be the forum mascot 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 for Quattro, doesnt need shortening IMO.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's gonna have to be quattro


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> I think it's gonna have to be quattro


so..........comehereyoulittlebastard wasnt even a contender hollie?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

When he starts chewing it might change to that! 
Here's a pic of him, finally just got him home  nawwww


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

holliett said:


> When he starts chewing it might change to that!
> Here's a pic of him, finally just got him home  nawwww


Awww he is very very cute [smiley=sweetheart.gif] happy christmas QuaTTro and your mummy Hollie too  xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cute Hollie, i wonder what he will be like in a couple of years time


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

holliett said:


> When he starts chewing it might change to that!
> Here's a pic of him, finally just got him home  nawwww


Definitely looks like a potential club mascot, he will certainly melt a few hearts. Happy Christmas QuaTTro, oh and Holli.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

davelincs said:


> i wonder what he will be like in a couple of years time


Larger and smelly, like all dogs. 

He is cute though.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what he will be like in a couple of years time
> ...


cute costs money........does she own the house or live at home? will she be a picker or walker? as in walk the dog and leave the poo or a picker........with a small blue plasyic bag to swing around the muts sheite lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Warm dog poo in a plastic bag is a brilliant hand warmer this time of year


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

holliett said:


> When he starts chewing it might change to that!
> Here's a pic of him, finally just got him home  nawwww


I think Quattro is right name given the 4 spots on the muzzle.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Lucky for me I have my own lovely house with a big garden for him n tuffley 
And I'll do my part Dw lol

MERRY XMAS ALL


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like I'm getting a Doberman puppy for my birthday


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Awww! Post pix if u are! Name? Lol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I really like Quattro  x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Puppies will be born in march so going down on my birthday to pick the little boy I fall in love with


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Puppies will be born in march so going down on my birthday to pick the little boy I fall in love with


you are such a saafty, loon :wink:


----------

